# 50 millimeter pin from an old cardan shaft



## Norppu (Nov 13, 2020)

This time my neighbour needed a pin for those 50 millimeter holes, So he gave me an old cardan shaft to be used as the material for it.
It seemed to be forged and had a lot of bumps oll over the surface. It did not go voluntarily into a 50 millimeter hole.
The other end had the splines and a center hole. That center hole was in a bad condition. Maybe it could be used?
There was not much of material for machining, barely over half a millimeter.
This video has hand written subtitles in English, Finnish nad German languages.
If You wish to see the feeds and speeds, just turn the subtitles on.


----------

